# London, Ont Officer killed



## niner domestic (7 Jun 2007)

One officer has been shot along with an unknown individual.  http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/london_police_killed

Thoughts and prayers for family and colleagues.


----------



## jbeach95 (7 Jun 2007)

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2007/06/07/4242004.html



> *Police to discuss shooting at press conference*
> Victims are believed to be off-duty officer and retired officer
> By SUN MEDIA
> 
> ...



I'll try to have a follow up soon.


----------



## jbeach95 (7 Jun 2007)

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2007/06/07/4242004.html



> *Dead officers had a 'relationship,' police say*
> Two perish downtown in murder-suicide
> By SUN MEDIA
> 
> ...



My thoughts are with the families, friends, and LPS.


----------



## jbeach95 (8 Jun 2007)

A lot of articles in today's London Free Press. Here are some:

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2007/06/08/4243749-sun.html


> *'An irrational act'*
> Top-ranking female officer, retired superintendent found in scene of horror The service pistol used belonged to Kelly Johnson, a leader in fighting domestic violence.
> By RANDY RICHMOND AND KELLY PEDRO, SUN MEDIA
> 'An irrational act'
> ...


----------



## jbeach95 (8 Jun 2007)

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2007/06/08/4243754-sun.html


> *Police soldier on*
> police murder-suicide
> By KATE DUBINSKI AND KELLY PEDRO, SUN MEDIA
> 
> ...


----------



## jbeach95 (8 Jun 2007)

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2007/06/08/4243755-sun.html


> *Job 'perfect storm' for personal crisis*
> By APRIL KEMICK, SUN MEDIA
> 
> A high-pressure job that demands complete control.
> ...


----------



## jbeach95 (8 Jun 2007)

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2007/06/08/4243756-sun.html


> *Chief saw nothing that alerted him to possible tragedy*
> By KELLY PEDRO AND RANDY RICHMOND, SUN MEDIA
> 
> Police Chief Murray Faulkner sat down with The Free Press after yesterday's news that Acting Insp. Kelly Johnson and retired Supt. David Lucio were found dead in a minivan outside Johnson's apartment building, with Johnson's police-issued 9 mm Glock pistol found in the van.
> ...



Brings up the question of how the police store their firearms. Is the current method adequate, or should they change it to something like what we have, a common weapons lockup with firearms being signed out and in?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Jun 2007)

JDBeach said:
			
		

> Brings up the question of how the police store their firearms. Is the current method adequate, or should they change it to something like what we have, a common weapons lockup with firearms being signed out and in?



Suicide is not a tool driven act.  If someone wants to kill themself, they will find a way.  This was a tragic incident and a total waste.  Now is not the time to start suggesting unnecessary changes and meddling in the affairs of things that don't affect you.


----------



## MPIKE (9 Jun 2007)

JDBeach said:
			
		

> My thoughts are with the families, friends, and LPS.


Then keep your thoughts there and don't take this down a road and undermine your OWN statement.



> We are rationally trying to explain an irrational act here. Nothing that happened last night makes sense


That is the portion that you should have highlighted in the article..
enough said.


----------



## jbeach95 (9 Jun 2007)

I did not intend to suggest that the practice should be changed. I am not a police officer and I don't know what method of storage would be best for them. That's why I phrased it as a question, to stimulate discussion by people who do have the knowledge required to make informed arguments. The London Free Press thought it was an appropriate question to ask, and I don't think I'm out of line in repeating their question to a wider audience. Perhaps this part should be moved to another thread then to keep the the issues a little more separate.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Jun 2007)

The press like to throw out all kinds of jack assy things.  It's what they do.  Serving members are usually more switched on.  Drop the issue or start a thread of your own.


----------



## jbeach95 (9 Jun 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> The press like to throw out all kinds of jack assy things.  It's what they do.  Serving members are usually more switched on.  Drop the issue or start a thread of your own.



see 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/63068.0.html


----------



## jbeach95 (9 Jun 2007)

From the obituary for David Lucio:

"The funeral service will be conducted at the Westview Funeral Chapel, 709 Wonderland Road North, on Monday, June 11th, 2007 at 3:00 p.m. In lieu of flowers, memorial donations to the Thyroid Foundation of Canada, London Chapter in honour of his loving granddaughter Haley who has Graves Disease, will be gratefully acknowledged."


----------



## jbeach95 (9 Jun 2007)

From the obituary for Kelly Johnson:

"private memorial service at a later date... Those wishing to make a donation in memory of Kelly are asked to consider the London Health Sciences Foundation - Cancer Centre... E-mail condolences may be sent to condolences@westviewfuneralchapel.com"


----------

